# Kink in exhaust?



## ahwman (Dec 18, 2006)

After looking under my new 2006 GTO, I noticed what looks like severe kinks to the right side exhaust pipe has anyone else noticed this? Is this normal and if so why does it come kinked from the factory?


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Yup, there are plenty more if you look. They do it for clearance purpose though in some spots i think it would hve cleared plenty.


----------



## ahwman (Dec 18, 2006)

Exhaust Depot said:


> Yup, there are plenty more if you look. They do it for clearance purpose though in some spots i think it would hve cleared plenty.


Thanks for the reply!


----------

